# I need a little help from my ex-pat friends!!!



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Feliz Natal to all!!!!! I hope everyone is well and looking forward to fab 2010! My wife and I are moving to Portugal in July of 2010, she is obtaining her portuguese citizenship through her Grandfather in the next month or so, so we are very excited. 

We are looking for a little help from you (our ex-pat friends)!

1. We are looking for a long-term apartment rental in the Algarve area. Any leads towards an apartment would be great! 

2. Jobs- since we will be legally able to work we'd love to find jobs. We are two young and energetic, outgoing people that love life and love to travel. We have both been teachers for several years so we are great with people!!!!!

3. Car----anyone have a great deal on a used car? or motorbike?


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

cotton32 said:


> Feliz Natal to all!!!!! I hope everyone is well and looking forward to fab 2010! My wife and I are moving to Portugal in July of 2010, she is obtaining her portuguese citizenship through her Grandfather in the next month or so, so we are very excited.
> 
> We are looking for a little help from you (our ex-pat friends)!
> 
> ...




Hello 

I will try to help as I live in the Algarve. :welcome:

With regards to the apartment- how many bedrooms and in what area? 

Jobs may be a bit more difficult... are you interested in continuing your teaching careers? You will need to get equivalency here in Portugal for the university degrees you obtained in the states. Friendly tip- I tried this and gave up rather quickly because I couldn't deal with all the bureaucracy!!! Safe to say that I took advantage of being bilingual and found employment in the tourism industry. 

Cars are easy to come by especially since used car stands are a dime a dozen on the EN125 (national road that runs East-West in the Algarve).

Let me know if I can be of further assistance. Bem vindos!!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Sent you a PM - please check your messages


----------

